# When Is a Watch Too Big For Your Wrist?



## dshap (Feb 20, 2008)

I was at an AD today and tried on the 42 and 45 PO. For the 45, he lug were fully on top of my wrist, but almost went totally from one one of my wrist to the other. Next to the 45, the PO looked a lot smaller, but 42 is a very nice sized watch, I think I just lost some perspective comparing it to such a large watch. So when do you think a watch is too big- if lug to lug the watch is wider than your wrist? 

On a side note I decided to have a little fun there and try on a Panerai (not sure which one), Breitling Seawolf and Super Avenger, and a Rolex Sub. I love watch shopping!:-!:-!


----------



## Sushirob (Feb 12, 2006)

To get a better perspective of a large watch on my wrist, I put the watch on and put my hand on my stomach and look at the mirror to see what the watch looks like on my wrist. That is what it really looks like on the wrist. Looking at the wrist as you do for the time is just too close and the wrist is twisting itself making it smaller.


----------



## quatre_temps (Nov 5, 2006)

Anything over 42mm for my 7 1/2" wrist is too large IMO. I have a cheap 47mm Marina Militare that I wear for fun but would never spend serious cash on anything that big (IE Panerai).


----------



## dshap (Feb 20, 2008)

My wrist is 7 inch. I though the 45 wasn't much too large, but at about the max that fits, but maybe too big.


----------



## Omegaholic (Oct 27, 2007)

I wear the 45 on my 7" wrist. It fits me just fine but I love big watches. I do think that if my wrist were much smaller it would be tough to pull it off.


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

When it's a 49mm XL Railmaster on a 7" wrist !!!










- David


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

DMB said:


> When it's a 49mm XL Railmaster on a 7" wrist !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, maybe the key isn't the size of the wrist but, instead, the size of the forearm and hand attached to the wrist in question. That 49mm looks okay to me.|>


----------



## J.Bond (Jan 17, 2008)

It is strange. I can wear a 47mm with no problem and my wrist is 6.75 inches. I have tried on Panerai's 2500m Submersible at an AD and I loved the size on my wrist! Now, theGlycine Airman 7 at 53mm is big, but I would still sport it because I like oversize watches. Just me though.

~JB


----------



## J.Bond (Jan 17, 2008)

Ask Jim Moose to show you one of his PO's on his wrist. The watch is a monster! :-d

~JB


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

The real answer is:
when you can't lift your arm above your waist.


----------



## DMB (Sep 9, 2007)

vinylgreek said:


> So, maybe the key isn't the size of the wrist but, instead, the size of the forearm and hand attached to the wrist in question. That 49mm looks okay to me.|>


I'll say this; I like Jim's 49mm Railmaster enough that if I had the extra dineros laying around I'd buy one and wear it. Anybody laughs ... they get arrested. - David


----------



## trex (Jan 4, 2007)

vinylgreek said:


> The real answer is:
> when you can't lift your arm above your waist.


Agreed vinylgreek, and I think the Railmaster looks good DMB. Matter of opinion I guess. I'm in the market for a doxa seaconquerer. Like "wrist presence".

Rex


----------



## OnTimeGabe (Aug 6, 2006)

The answer is *NEVER*!! Here's my latest acquisition, what do you guys think?


----------



## Francois Boucher (Feb 15, 2006)

quatre_temps said:


> Anything over 42mm for my 7 1/2" wrist is too large IMO. I have a cheap 47mm Marina Militare that I wear for fun but would never spend serious cash on anything that big (IE Panerai).


Same here. 42 mm is the maximum on my 6.75" wrist.

Also, anything thicker than 13 mm doesn't feel very comfortable.

I'd say my blue Seamaster Pro has the proportions that feel perfect to me. Even my 42 mm Planet Ocean seems too large & heavy for regular wear.

Funny to think that at some point in the past, watch manufactures were trying hard to make calibers as thin, and small, as possible. Today's huge watches only add weight, metal, and scratchable surface for no aesthetic advantage that I can see.


----------



## J.Bond (Jan 17, 2008)

OnTimeGabe said:


> The answer is *NEVER*!! Here's my latest acquisition, what do you guys think?


I think you need to gain weight on that wrist. :-d

~JB


----------



## jimmoose (Jul 19, 2007)

*Thank you Mr. Bond*



J.Bond said:


> Ask Jim Moose to show you one of his PO's on his wrist. The watch is a monster! :-d
> 
> ~JB


I love a big watch. Really big. I'm older with bad eyesight and.......
OK, thats crap, I think they look cool. Here is a couple of big
ones. Its not only how big the wrist is, but how its shaped.
jim
Railmaster 49mm








PO Chrono 45.5mm








Pam 113F








Union 43mm


----------



## r1lee (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been looking at a PO also, and pretty sure I'm going to pull the trigger very soon on a purchase of one. I had my heart set on the 42mm version, and didn't know the Orange bezel came in 45mm (only thought it was black). 

I went to a AD today and tried one on, and realizing it was a 45mm. I thought it looked great and wouldn't go down to the 42 now. My wrist size is a 7 1/2" and it didnt' seem to big.

I will head back to another AD just to make sure though.


----------



## Ames (Feb 2, 2008)

The PO 45.5 is big but doesn't feel big. I think almost anyone can wear it. My Railmaster XXL is as big as a watch should be.


----------



## mrsnak (Mar 17, 2007)

Ames said:


> The PO 45.5 is big but doesn't feel big. I think almost anyone can wear it. My Railmaster XXL is as big as a watch should be.


That XXL is gargantuan. I had to opt for the smaller just to keep it somewhat in proportion.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

42 on my 6.7" (winter) wrist. Pushing the limits.










And 41.


----------



## mrsnak (Mar 17, 2007)

45.5 Fits me just fine:


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

dshap said:


> So when do you think a watch is too big- if lug to lug the watch is wider than your wrist?


That's the rule I operate under.

mike.


----------



## Just Steve (Sep 9, 2007)

I say that looks perfect on your wrist and I would also say don't go any larger so that the lugs don't go passed the top of the wrist. I would equate it to putting on your mothers bra, it would look silly if you couldn't fill it in.


hiro1963 said:


> 42 on my 6.7" (winter) wrist. Pushing the limits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowflight (Apr 13, 2007)

I found my limit. I have 6.7 inch wrists and my Bell&Ross BR02 is supposed to be 44mm...but it is more like 45mm. If it were any larger it would look dumb on my wrist. Compared to my PAM 177, I would say that I cannot wear anything larger than a 44mm Panerai. Big Pilots and Panerai subs etc...are out of the question


----------



## scamp007 (Sep 10, 2006)

As Jim said, it aint just the size of your wrist to consider, it's the shape, my 45.5 PO on my skinny 6.75" wrist (Apologies to those mortally offended by the LOO on the seconds hand).

Sean

(PS am I getting touchy about the LOO????)


----------



## om-4 (Dec 5, 2007)

scamp007 said:


> Sean
> 
> (PS am I getting touchy about the LOO????)


At least you know when it is time to go (every 30 seconds) and take a picture while standing there, lol.


----------



## sean2tall (Aug 11, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> 42 on my 6.7" (winter) wrist. Pushing the limits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me those look excellent. That's about the perfect proportion I would want, but to every person his/her own. BTW they look great!


----------



## spluurfg (Feb 20, 2008)

There's a 40mm on my 6" wrist, which is also the largest watch I own. In the end too big is just what you're not comfortable with. If it's massive, but feels right on the wrist, then I don't think it's too big. Personally since I have a small wrist I would probably only consider 42 if it were on a bracelet (I think big watches look even bigger with strap).

In HS some of my female classmates used to tell me they wished they had dainty hands and long fingers like mine lol.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks! I had a couple of larger watches (44 ~ 45) before, but I sold them all. I cannot go any larger than 42.


----------



## Noisy Nova (Feb 2, 2008)

Put the calipers to your wrist. If the measurement is at least one millimeter *larger* than the lug measurement, you're good to go. :-!


----------



## Francois Boucher (Feb 15, 2006)

mrsnak said:


> 45.5 Fits me just fine:


Your siamese twin does not have a watch?


----------



## M.Photog (Jun 2, 2007)

My wrist is 7.5 and I think the speedy pro is about right. most of my other watches are about that size. The biggest watch I own is a Hamilton field chronograph which is 42mm and a bit larger than the speedy. That is about the limit for me.


----------



## ximenes (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a 7.5 wrist and almost never wear smaller than 44. I prefer 47.


----------



## ximenes (Mar 15, 2008)

DMB said:


> When it's a 49mm XL Railmaster on a 7" wrist !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW... that railmaster is way to big on your scrawny wrist... :-d Your puny forearm makes little difference. When you get rid of it, get rid of the watch on your left wrist... who do you think you are.... Shane? Only Shane wears a watch on both wrists.. and it's only to show off his one-of-a kind bands.... not some cheap "normal" forearm. Get over it! hahaha


----------



## Ferrari 312T (Feb 9, 2006)

Simple

When YOU think it is


----------



## Cruzn (Dec 16, 2007)

here is my Po 45.5 on my 71/2 inch wrist



















cheers
Ronnie


----------



## Cujucuyo (Jan 28, 2008)

49mm Railmaster is probably the most I will go for, I'm actually wearing it right now, it's huge, but for some reason perfect for my wrist.


----------



## mrsnak (Mar 17, 2007)

Francois Boucher said:


> Your siamese twin does not have a watch?


He uses mine.


----------



## mgar64 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have 7 1/4" wrist and was thinking of an Omega Seamaster 2253.80.00. Its a midsize. Will it look like I'm wearing a ladies watch? Any other guys wearing a midsize watch?


----------



## dshap (Feb 20, 2008)

If your wrist is 7.25 I think you should go for the regular size. The 2254 is only 41mm and very thin.


----------



## FrankinCA (Aug 22, 2007)

*only you can determine that...*

my criteria: if the lugs hang over the sides of the wrist and if I feel that it's too big. Also, if the watch is unwieldy and not comfortable, that's my gauge.

Some people may differ on this, but that's how I would judge it practically.

F


----------



## Vivian886 (Dec 6, 2008)

I just got this Fossil F2 series chronograph watch a week ago. It's the women's over-sized Boyfriend series. At 38mm though, I'm not sure it suits my tiny 5.25" wrists. What do you guys think? Is the watch too big for me? Maybe I should refund it..:think:


----------



## Glocken (Jul 2, 2009)

Vivian886: In my view that watch is too big for you. I also have slim wrists and never go over 40 mm. My favorite is my Seamaster Pro 36,3 mm. But i also have a Speedmaster 42 mm that is to large but that I wear sometimes because it's sooo nice.

I dont't understand this thing about really big watches? Of course if you have large wrists you should have a larger watch, but they are not for everyone. Get the watch that you feel are the one for you. Don't mind what everyone else says. But... be careful - it's very easy nowadays to get blind because of all the "clown sized" wathches floating around.


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

I also think it too big because the lugs overhang your wrist.

Jeannie


----------



## Rambam (Dec 12, 2008)

Personally I think a watch is too big when the lugs hang over the edge of your wrist. I got a pretty small wrist at just under 6,5 so the height of the watch is something I consider aswell.
I dont think these rules necessary apply to women though, I think a big watch can look nice on a womans wrist.


----------



## KatGirl (Jun 12, 2009)

OnTimeGabe said:


> The answer is *NEVER*!! Here's my latest acquisition, what do you guys think?


:-d KAT


----------



## modyblu (May 3, 2009)

If you can lift 12 oz. You should be fine.


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Check this post: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=279687

I had the same dilema; and went for the 42... I regretted my decision after two months, and sold it to buy a 45 instead.

As mentioned earlier, the size of the wrist is not all, the shape is very important as well...


----------



## Mikavulin (Apr 27, 2011)

dshap said:


> I was at an AD today and tried on the 42 and 45 PO. For the 45, he lug were fully on top of my wrist, but almost went totally from one one of my wrist to the other. Next to the 45, the PO looked a lot smaller, but 42 is a very nice sized watch, I think I just lost some perspective comparing it to such a large watch. So when do you think a watch is too big- if lug to lug the watch is wider than your wrist?
> 
> On a side note I decided to have a little fun there and try on a Panerai (not sure which one), Breitling Seawolf and Super Avenger, and a Rolex Sub. I love watch shopping!:-!:-!


Your question is very interesting, first and foremost a watch need to please you, fit on your wrist and be comfortable. Now everyone is different and some may like a big watch or a small one, a heavy one or a light one.

One other very important parameter is the construction of the watch and the strap. Curved lugs or strait, nato straps or metal straps, precurved rubber straps or strait rubber straps.....

A 43mm watch can feel more comfortable than a 40mm watch when fited with a nato strap instread of leather . A watch with a big crown at 4 O'clock can be more comfortable than a smaller crown at 3 O'clock

Also the weather has an effect on the comfort of a watch, I would prefer a Nato/nylon strap in summer and a leather and metal strap in winter.

Cheers


----------



## SEASIDER (Nov 4, 2013)

I have a 7" wrist and wear a 38.5 AT. I think it looks just right. I recently tried a 41.5 AT on and it looked way too big.
Some good advice I read on here is to stand about 6 feet away from a full length mirror and then you will get a good idea if the watch
looks too big or small.
But at the end of the day, it's personal preference, and you're wearing the watch for your own enjoyment, not anyone else's.
So if you enjoy wearing a big watch on your small wrist, so what? I don't, but it doesn't matter what I or anyone else thinks.
And thank your lucky stars, that like most of us on here, you are in the position to wear a beautiful watch. 
Just enjoy. I know I do, I love wearing my Omega.


----------



## OmegaCard (Mar 20, 2014)

^^ I have a 7.25 wrist and think the same thing. Anything bigger than 38.5 isn't for me. It's a shame too, because there are some sweet looking 41.5 out there.


----------



## Merv (Dec 22, 2013)

Five year necrobumps don't come along every day of the week. Magnificent! |>


----------



## jimmer42 (Feb 18, 2011)

Most of the time in my experience


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

....when I can't lift my hand up without the help of my *other* hand! :-d


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

I have a 44mm dagaz tsunami that wears smaller than a 41mm seiko snzg15 I used to have. I attribute this to the fact that the lugs are a good 3mm shorter on the tsunami. This may sound strange but to me there is a difference between a big watch and a watch that is too large. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleepycat3 (Aug 18, 2013)

When it looks like I am wearing a gauntlet.


----------



## Hal10000 (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, I have smaller wrists. 6.75 I believe.

I have a bunch of smaller watches. I prefer watches to be smaller or well fitting, BUT, I also own 2 watches that are 41mm/42mm. (A Speedy and a Seamaster).

I don't think either one of them looks too big on my 6.75 inch wrist. Maybe some others do?

The smaller ones (26mm-38mm):





















And the bigger 41mm/42mm:


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Hal10000 said:


> Well, I have smaller wrists. 6.75 I believe.
> 
> I have a bunch of smaller watches. I prefer watches to be smaller or well fitting, BUT, I also own 2 watches that are 41mm/42mm. (A Speedy and a Seamaster).
> 
> ...


nice photos and awesome collection. first one too small though.


----------



## Hal10000 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks!

Yes. Some people think it's too small and I get that.

BUT, it was fashionable at one time or another for a man's watch to be at this size (otherwise it never would have been made) and this bigger and bigger and bigger trend in watches is already coming back the other way.

Secondly, this is my fathers watch who has since passed away.

This means, I will wear this watch no matter what the trend is, and I'll wear it proudly!


----------



## jimmer42 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hal....nice photos I have the same size wrist as yourself and for me 42mm is about the upper limit for me....good on you regards your fathers watch, it looks great btw


----------



## kjse7en (Dec 12, 2011)

Very personal thing but generally the lug should not extend beyond your wrist...but this 41.5mm hit the sweet spot on my 6.5" wrist


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

38 mm and over. And I am a 5 ft 9 inch overweight guy with an 8 inch wrist.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

dduck said:


> 38 mm and over. And I am a 5 ft 9 inch overweight guy with an 8 inch wrist.


I've come to this same conclusion ... albeit somewhat reluctantly. I am the same height, but not as overweight as I once was, so my wrist is now slightly under 7½". I bought a new Sub 114060 two weeks ago, and after a few days of wear, I could only conclude that 40mm was just too big for me (so it will be delivered to its new owner later today). Personally, I prefer 36-37mm for daily wear, but I would love it if Omega would once again produce some 38mm dive watches like my old SM120 Plongeur DeLuxe (I like the 37.5mm midsize PO, but fear it would be too thick, just like its c.8500 counterparts).

The operative word in the thread title is "your" ... asking respondents for their personal "too big" limit. I know plenty of guys with <6" wrists wearing PO XLs, so personal tastes are all that matter in such a discussion. I just think it is interesting to analyze our various evolutions in size preferences. For me, it went from 36-40mm to 44-46mm. I wore lots of big watches on a daily basis, with my old Doxa 5000Ts (yes, there was more than one :roll being favorites. Then almost three years ago I purchased a 44mm Rolex Deepsea. I don't know exactly what it was, but from the moment I fastened it on my wrist, I thought it looked ridiculous. I never warmed up to it at all, and flipped it exactly a week later. But, importantly, that DSSD experience made me reevaluate what was "too big" on my wrist. It dropped to 42mm almost immediately, as I sold off everything larger than that. Then it dropped to 40mm as I sold off my POs and my Speedies. Then it dropped to 38.5mm when I got my Skyfall AT and stopped wearing my last SubC. Finally, it dropped to 36mm when I bought my last DJ and OP. I sold the OP and tried again for a SubC, but I should have known better. Now I wear only my DJ and my Hamilton Viewmatic, and have a 36mm Marathon on order. Interestingly, I now have owned five Submariners, and I have sold three - the second, fourth and fifth - because they were too big for me. :think:


----------



## imagwai (Feb 23, 2013)

iinsic said:


> ...and have a 36mm Marathon on order.


Will be really interested to know how that works out. At a distance it looks fine, and it's a comfortable watch to wear, but compared to my other watches I can't help feeling it looks a little small. But then larger Marathon I know will be too big so I went with what I knew would work.

38mm is probably the sweet spot for me. I agree with you I'd like to see some Omega (and other brand) dive watches around this size too. I was forced to choose the 36mm Marathon because the alternative is one that's too big at 42mm. Likewise with my midsize Seamaster. Surely there's a middle ground. 

Pics because they help any post...


----------

